# Ft. Lauderdale Canal Fishing



## mjustin24 (Jan 25, 2010)

I will be in Ft. Lauderdale the first week in March and the place we are staying in is right on the canal. I was wondering how the canal fishing is and what sort of set-up would be best.

I only have freshwater gear so I would either be trying to modify that or more likely picking up an inexpensive saltwater set-up (probably a surf casting kit as I can occasionally get out to Jersey to do some surf fishing.

Pretty much a novice when it comes to saltwater fishing so any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------

